# Re: Tokyo-Bound



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Good evening all.

Just got back from tokyo this morning at about 0000 and slept the entire day. I was uploading my pictures from Tokyo onto my Yahoo! Photos account and felt I should share some of it with you.

Brief Synaposis:

4 Days in Tokyo......

$850: for studio apt rental
$925: spent on the outings on liquor and food
$30: average cost of meals
$5: average cost of drinks

Priceless: Memories of New Years in Tokyo all documented on camera!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Also like to apologize in advance because I took over 200 photos during this trip so please don't flame me for being trigger happy and because I care, I won't show all 200 photos, just the good ones.

Day 1 [In transit via shin]

Cluprit #1. For security purposes, I will result to calling them by their nicknames we issued. This is CB aka c*ck-Block( for what he did in tokyo), covering his face on the train to Hiro


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Montie doing his duck impressions via Pringles


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Culprit#3:
Liggett


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Culprit#4:

Name will not be mentioned but we call him "2 Step" because thats all the moves he knows when he dances :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

One of the many shins that we thought were ours, but weren't


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Me in front of shin


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Our shin coming in...looks like a duck


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Inside shin....other Marines going to Osaka for New Years


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Preflight on shin.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

two hours into trip and we got a sleeper!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

me upon finding a BK crown in my latest issue of Maxim


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

One of the many small cities of Japan


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Arrival in tokyo and this is whats here to greet us....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokyo subway to Roppongi....this is what also greeted us


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Roppongi Crossings


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Roppongi [Main club strip]


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Our living room: Mansions at Roppongi


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Our Plasma TV


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

The party begins...Heading north in search of bars


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Stopped at TGI Fridays for food run!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Nothing north, performed a "to the rear" and went southbound. Tokyo towers in 2004


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Drank some at the clubs but no real good photos of the night saw this though


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

end of day 1....came home buzzed and passed out...don't know who took this picture


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Day 2: This day brought more promise!

Still passed out at 1200


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Room after everyone woke up to get ready to go out


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

New Years Eve day....snow in tokyo!

Tokyo tower swamped by snow clouds and fog


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Getting booted off computer, add more pictures later


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff man!
Thats what its about. Going out, Getting Trashed! and enjoying yourself!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You always give us some good photo essays.

More!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Good morning all.....back to my "photo essay" as Mike put it.

Day 2:

You've already seen our apt suite totally trashed after a 1 night outing. You've already seen the snow that fell during the morning of New Years eve....this is where I shall start

Tokyo's snow fall from our apt balcony


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

We chose him to be our mascot for the entire trip. We call him "Snow Balla'", because he symbolizes the good clean fun that we were going to give.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

rofl that snowman is awesome!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lunch/Dinner at Hard Rock Tokyo


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Considering this IS a fish website, I figured I might contribute something ABOUT fish. Here goes!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Spotted sting ray


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Upon returning back to our apt to drop off the merchandise we purchased......

....we found Snow Balla had been jumped because he was envied for his coolness. We are left to do nothing but mourn.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Our room desperately needed cleaning....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Leaving our room to go check out Roppongi Hills.....

....Look who we found! Snow Balla back in action, pimping his sh!t.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Budweiser sponsored!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Me in front of the Budweiser advertisment....and yes, I realize my pants are wet at the bottom!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lighted decorations at Roppongi Hills....something about christmas lights attract me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Another lights picture


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Very nice PM thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Downtown Tokyo at 53 stories up...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokyo at night (little fuzzy, camera doesn't focus too well when low-light)


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice, keep em coming.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Roppongi...i think


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

South Tokyo....Home is that way


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Aragato, Mr. Roboto.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

West Tokyo...i think this may also be part of the Roppongi district


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokyo Towers at dusk from 53 stories up! It took me 63 pictures before I got the perfect picture!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i took another one just incase the 64th didn't turn out too well


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Great Pics, can't wait to see more.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

at this point our group got split up...I went with montie.....CB, Liggett and 2-step went somewhere else.....

Checked out what I think was possibly the most expensive strip in all of Tokyo...Louis Volton(sp?) dept store stood to our left, Versace was next to it, followed by Georgio Armani...those are just the names we saw on this side! I felt like I was losing money just standing in this strip.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Another shot of this rich strip with tokyo towers in the background


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

LCD paneled wall....it told the time....I was greatly amused!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Another reason why I thought this was one of the richest strips in the world.....05 BMW Z4


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Going back to the room so Montie could change and we could go club-hopping.

Snow Balla was hit again....again we mourn


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

About 2300....we've been at this Brazilian club for about two hours now....I've had a VERY good amount of alcohol running through me and Montie has hooked up with this VERY cute brazilian girl....we'll call her "V" because I dont feel its right by mentioning her name without his consent


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lucky bastard! Oh well, I got to dance with this Hungarian stripper...she was off for the New Years....unfortunately no pictures were taken AND I was already too hammered to hold the camera....

Hungarian Stripper name was Claudia


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CB, 2-step and Liggett found us dancing our asses off at the Brazilian club and we leave with them....Monties girl had to go home







....walking down strip drunk off my ass, I tried taking pictures of Tokyo Towers displaying "2005"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Again I tried, this time without the zooming....no work


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

One of my buddies finally has the balls to grab my camera and take it for me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Here we are at fridays again....Drunken munchies......Montie blitzed out of his mind takes a quick nap while we wait


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I poke montie just to make sure he doesn't pass out...his drunken smile reassures me that he's drunk and is doing fine


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liggett or CB is messing around with my camera...here's a shot of me laughing about something....


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

DUDE that brazilian chick was hot


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Drunken face....Ugh!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

we our finally seated and we order....I passed out at this point and montie takes me camera to take pictures...

2-step


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

me passed out....f**king bastards fucked with me and my drinks I ordered!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

A picture of the greatest c*ck-block in the world...story about how he got his name will come later (on day 3)

We call this "the screamer"....it basically looks like that painting with the bald lady screaming


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Montie making a fool of himself...he's eating whipped strawberries from somewhere...I'm still passed out


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

He's got the whip cream thing going


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Food came, I wake up ONLY to run to the head to puke my brains out....The stalls were currently occupied with other people puking so I aim for the urinal....my head is leaning on the side of the urinal...nasty!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Everybody else is eating and we have two Marines passed out....weak!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn nice!!!! I remember my trip to Tokyo once... it was my first time, never knew it snowed there, and brought shorts and summer clothes. Had to buy all new fitts. Great pics man.. but wheres all the pics of chicks?!?!?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Last club of the night.....Me puking and having a little time to rest set me up for a little longer of partying....We got persuaded to go into this club because the promoters said there would be girls...tis true....we went in, party'd and drank....

Anyone ever have an Espiritus shot with a hint of tabasico sauce in it? We did...this picture is of Liggett and CB talking to two japanese girls


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn nice!!!! I remember my trip to Tokyo once... it was my first time, never knew it snowed there, and brought shorts and summer clothes. Had to buy all new fitts. Great pics man.. but wheres all the pics of chicks?!?!?
> [snapback]826506[/snapback]​


Theres some coming up...no worries, you also have to remember that I'm drunk and I was also trying to hook up with girls as well.....

....Liggett and CB putting "game" on their girls....I'm taking this picture while chilling with this Okinawan girl named Mika....totally cute, beautiful eyes...Also c*ck-blocked myself because while chillin with her and talking about this and that, I forgot to get her number....Oiyt!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

GOOD f*cking STUFF!!!!!
This ''Photo Essay'' Kicks Ass, Puke


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

The sumo wrestler that tried to hook me up with her phone number...he knows her but "supposedly" doesn't know her phone number


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Group picture with the amatuer sumo-wrestler.....as you can see from our faces...we're all drunk!

....and NO, I am in no way related to the sumo-wrestler!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokyo at 0600...us walking back to the hotel...me trying to take pictures of the tower again...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Day 3: My day to shine...









Time we woke up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> me passed out....f**king bastards fucked with me and my drinks I ordered!
> [snapback]826486[/snapback]​










Thank you for honoring our country! I salute your efforts!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So, are you by any chance related to that sumo wrestler ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Fast foward to the evening of Day 3:

2-step Thomas decided to run off and get us some cigars..."gansta"-pimpin white boys!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

This will be the only time you'll see me trying to be all "pimp"...I rarely do that kind of crap!

Phan/CB


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

And then there were 3! Montie was out with V, getting some (in which he actually did) and Liggett was out touring the town with his girl he met from the night before


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

In all fun, I feel bad that 2-Step hadn't had a girl all trip. I ask him...."[Name removed], If I got you something that you didn't ask for, would you take it?"....he says yes and i go grab this girl for him


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

She doesn't like him, turns to CB and starts talking to him :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

She starts to give CB a lap dance but decides against that and pulls me to dance with her.....CB still think he's getting a lap dance, but its really me pushing her into him :nod:

...thomas takes this picture


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Thomas decides to break away from CB and me...I feel bad and ask him to point out any girl in the club, and I'll go hook him up...he points to a group of girls...I walk over, start talking to the cute one (one in purple) but her two friends decide to run interference, but I'm persistant and got her to check out 2-step...I fork up money to buy 2-step 4 shots of vodka...one for him, three for his new found friends


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I go back to CB and Mayha...she basically ditches CB and continues to dance with me. CB leaves to go check up on Montie, to see if he's finished with his business back at the hotel. During this process, me and Mayha are making out and then commence to go further....lets just say that corner will never be the same again!

....Gentlemen...these next few shots will show you the nature of man and the art of c*ck-blocking....

...Thomas gets the girl....she's into him at this point, as you can see


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Touching...always a good sign between two people


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, I am envious!!!







Hope my girl doesnt see the compliments I add on this thread.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Dancing is also a good sign....at this point, CB has come back from picking up montie and I believe I may or may not have finished my fun in the corner


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok....now observe the look on CB faces....does that not look like an evil grin..like he's plotting something...this is where CB does the worlds greatest c*ck-blocking manuever.....he is getting ready for the kill!

CB is marked by the red circle


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Im not sure what happened, but from eyewitnesses from Montie AND Thomas, what I didn't document was the move for the kill...bascially CB just cut in between them and started talking to the girl

...In this next picture, you see that she's not EVEN looking at 2-step and more, she's focusing on CB and Montie


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

2-step tries to get her back and interested in him again by getting her dance....she's asking me to cut in


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great pictures Spikey, thanks for sharing









It's cool to see how the image quality nosedives as the evenings progress


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

WHAM! CB makes the kill and successfully c*ck-blocks, bascially hording her all to him!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Quick tidbit on CB....he's ENGAGED!









In this picture, please observe the face of 2-step as he sees CB talking to her, and groping her...Montie is just there to tell CB to stop

2-step is circled in red!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MORE!!!!

Oh yeah, IN YOUR FACE POSEIDON X!!! There is a mustang in tokyo.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Toko takes a quick breather and goes to head...photo op with the great CB but Montie had to ruin it with his big head!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

A shot to a great New Years in Tokyo and an EVEN better evening!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Have you been lifting weights? You look bigger.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Look how blitzed CB looks....its absolultely amazing! By far, the man of the hour!







...oh and Montie had to hop into the picture again


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Have you been lifting weights? You look bigger.
> [snapback]826678[/snapback]​


Yes....Mostly benching and working the lats...One of the female c*ck-blocks that I ran interference on while CB ran interference with 2-step!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I had both the girls who were suppose to be Toko's c*ck-blocks....

....score 2 for Phan
....score 1 for CB :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I think Montie was trying to get this picture of the girl......I didn't know!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I think I spilled something on my shirt


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

and the c*ck-blocking commences


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I think I spilled something on my shirt
> [snapback]826696[/snapback]​


Your nipples leaking....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

do see the look of disappointment on 2-steps face?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Montie found another girl and WAS going to take the girl in the black jacket...no c*ck-block was gonna happen to me!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Club closes at 0600...we're out the door...look who has the girl!


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Great stuff







Thanks for sharing


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Look who the girl is kissing....not 2-step, but CB :laugh: ...do you see the look on CB's face, its a look that says "i stole your girl!"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Picture of Toko and Montie


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

This next picture is a hilarious one. 2-step borrowed Monties coat cuz he didn't bring his. At the club, while everyone was somewhere else, me and mayha were getting it on in the corner, she was on top of the jackets. I thought she was on my jacket, but it looked like she was on monties jacket....we don't know what those white splotches are, but they weren't there in the beginning.....CB and 2-step says it c*m-stains, I think its just salt...but Montie walked the entire night with these stains on him...no one told him :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

picture of me and 2-step....I have mayha's thong on my head...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hehehehe...I got mine in the end, this time its 2nds!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

F**kin' Thomas had to yell out "cheese" while me and mayha were making out....f**king idiot! At least he got the hand, I'm just giving him the "disbelief" look


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

2-step was trying to get pictures of girls...he failed miserably!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Thong on the head... thats classic


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Spilled Yager on his pants...we think!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

At tokyo tower, going up....we made a quick detour to let me ride the Panda....how can you say no to that face?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Another one for good laughs!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokyo during the day


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Saw this again on the way to the Subway


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

2 Ferraris on the street


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Aston Martin


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tokyo's 5

From Left to Right:

Me, CB, Liggett, Montie and 2-step


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Subways of tokyo...on our way to the shin


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

The homeless guy that we found before leaving Roppongi


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tired Marines heading back home.....their mission to tear up Tokyo is done!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

one last one for the road


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

And that, Ladies and Gentlemen concludes my 4 day trip to tokyo. Spent more time partying than sleeping! My present to the P-Fury community before I possibly leave for Iraq.

Semper Fi.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that was friggin great

but u go all the way to tokyo and eat at fridays


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That was a GREAT post bro. Made my work day go by a lot quicker!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam that was friggin great
> 
> but u go all the way to tokyo and eat at fridays
> 
> ...


And we went to Hard Rock Cafe too :nod: ....Do you know how long its been since I've eaten at a TGI Fridays? 2 Years from the time I signed up. Fridays in Tokyo is like Platinum to a rapper!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> And we went to Hard Rock Cafe too :nod: ....Do you know how long its been since I've eaten at a TGI Fridays? 2 Years from the time I signed up. Fridays in Tokyo is like Platinum to a rapper!
> [snapback]826834[/snapback]​










are u serious thats too funny


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: are u serious thats too funny
> [snapback]826849[/snapback]​


No lie! I was really looking for a Chilis but they didn't have that. But in all honesty, you won't find anything close to a Fridays on my base, the nicest closest thing is possibly the chow hall.....Fridays is gold to a Marine!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> And that, Ladies and Gentlemen concludes my 4 day trip to tokyo. Spent more time partying than sleeping! My present to the P-Fury community before I possibly leave for Iraq.
> Semper Fi.
> [snapback]826813[/snapback]​


Thanks for the photo journal it was amusing to say the least. Good luck if your sent out to Iraq, bust a cap in some insurgent ass for me. Best wishes.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> No lie! I was really looking for a Chilis but they didn't have that. But in all honesty, you won't find anything close to a Fridays on my base, the nicest closest thing is possibly the chow hall.....Fridays is gold to a Marine!
> [snapback]826860[/snapback]​










i liked the mess hall food

but why not go to a nice japanese restaraunt while you were there


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn nice whoring ability. Second to none! I will read it all at work tonight.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice chicks :nod:


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I like the chick in the tight jeans and the fur jacket , nice ass


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

great pictures







, looks like you had a blast :laugh: someone should have through 2step a bone, maybe went in on one of tokyo's finest







lol he looked like he was ready to cry.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

great collection of pics and a great story to go with!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's looks like a great time


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Great pics & story telling


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

bum bum bum


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn you guys rock!!!







Wish I can bring some of my buds on far away trips and have a thrill like you guys had.

So where are those "other" pics that you cant post???


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn you guys rock!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those "other" pictures aren't quite suitable enough to display publicaly online. I apologize but I do have to refrain from displaying those, but its still on my camera :nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Kory, what are you doing lol? Click the reply button like 20 times?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Sweet pics man.....

only thing i have to comment on is if thats a pic of a Bum... then the homeless people in japan are wayy more cooler than the bums here in cali... scince he is wearing a kick ass leather jacket

and im glad u got LAID while u were there


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

good job pm, it looks like you had the trip of a lifetime.

and that brazilian chick is smoking hot.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Sweet pics man.....
> 
> only thing i have to comment on is if thats a pic of a Bum... then the homeless people in japan are wayy more cooler than the bums here in cali... scince he is wearing a kick ass leather jacket
> 
> ...


Oops! Thats not a bum, its a drunken misfit who just happened to pass out in the subway.

And I totally envy my buddy for hooking up with the brazillian chick!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Kory, what are you doing lol? Click the reply button like 20 times?
> [snapback]827729[/snapback]​










he was trying to be like you


----------

